# Benny reminds us to...



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

stop and smell the roses!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, sweet boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so cute. Love the pic.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute! Love your rose....what kind is it??


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

whimsy said:


> cute! Love your rose....what kind is it??


I have no clue... I am not very good about knowing flowers, etc.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Benny! You are so adorable!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Benny is a pet!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome! Love your caption


----------

